# Evolution of Alexey Lesukov.



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So we all know the name. Just a new vid i found.

Look at him next to phil heath at around 1 min. Makes heath look small lol!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

My rates have now doubled for any training you need Marc just for posting this thread.......


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Phil Heath seems to look really quite small in pics he takes with fans...exp at expos etc. But he looks bigger than everyone else on stage:






Great vid tho mate:thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another one.

Fu.ck you Con, you should be paying me for having a someone so responsive to your methods. It has been said im a walking advert by RACK!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Another one.
> 
> Fu.ck you Con, you should be paying me for having a someone so responsive to your methods. It has been said im a walking advert by RACK!!


And RACK is a walking advert for gay porn what with his tiny pec displaying shirts and all LOL

But yeah real impressive dude.

However P.Heath goes up and down in size dramatically just some thing to think about....its not how you look every day its how you look on stage that matters if you are a competitor that is lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> And RACK is a walking advert for gay porn what with his tiny pec displaying shirts and all LOL
> 
> But yeah real impressive dude.
> 
> However P.Heath goes up and down in size dramatically just some thing to think about....*its not how you look every day its how you look on stage that matters if you are a competitor that is lol*


Wasnt this quite common back in the day (arnolds time and that)

Does little Alexey make you feel small con


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Does little Alexey make you feel small con


Not in the slightest....i actually prefer my look to his but then it would be a sad state of affairs if i prefered how some one else looked lol

I would probably worry if i had to compete against him as i realize i wouldn't be much of a match up!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Not in the slightest....i actually prefer my look to his but then it would be a sad state of affairs if i prefered how some one else looked lol
> 
> I would probably worry if i had to compete against him as i realize i wouldn't be much of a match up!


And to top it all.....he's a natty!!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

un-real him! how olds he now?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

he's making that bench look easy lol,is it 240?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> un-real him! how olds he now?


he's 13 and natty 

(if you read youtube comments that is lol)


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hahaha! how can he be natty, hes on the protein shakes?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Lois_Lane said:


> But yeah real impressive dude.
> 
> However P.Heath goes up and down in size dramatically just some thing to think about....its not how you look every day its how you look on stage that matters if you are a competitor that is lol


which ties in with comments in the blast/cruise thread

PH is awesome...and if he doesnt win the O...i will eat my hat....


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> which ties in with comments in the blast/cruise thread
> 
> PH is awesome...and if he doesnt win the O...i will eat my hat....


Exactly, if you are a big boy on gear you will be a big boy off gear.

Its the guys that are not big and rely on the drug's water holding properties that think one has to stay on gear to stay big.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

he looks disgusting imo


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

thaiman said:


> he looks disgusting imo


So.......not your ideal physique? lol


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> So.......not your ideal physique? lol


nah not for me im afraid


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

and those nipples are out of this world


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

thaiman said:


> and those nipples are out of this world


f.uck sake, lol. another nipple comment lol. (i think they are very suckable).

I like the freak look so i like him. (your not far off him/if at all con)

And yes, i would like phil heath to take over the reigns from Jay.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> he's 13 and natty
> 
> (if you read youtube comments that is lol)


Must be on dat der celltech.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.uck sake, lol. another nipple comment lol. (i think they are very suckable).
> 
> I like the freak look so i like him. *(your not far off him/if at all con)*
> 
> And yes, i would like phil heath to take over the reigns from Jay.


No disrespect to Con but Alexey looks quite a bit bigger


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

benicillin said:


> No disrespect to Con but Alexey looks quite a bit bigger


Lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Stop deflating Con.

Con... I love you, my chupa chup!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lol


I see you changed your avi. This because you feel so small now?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Stop deflating Con.
> 
> Con... I love you, my chupa chup!


Lmao, thanks old man.

I literally did laugh out loud at his comment because one Marc was just being complimentary and two only in bodybuilding would it ever be a bad thing to be smaller than some one......its funny because its so pathetic in a way (the believe system in bb not bennys post).

Nah i changed it earlier today Phil....i can change it back to a near nude picture of my body if you like....


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I just hope this guy doesn't stop growing now, that trey brewer looked good then it seem to go to pot.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nah i changed it earlier today Phil....i can change it back to a near nude picture of my body if you like....


Would prefer to see a picture of your tv.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Would prefer to see a picture of your tv.


The fact that i understood this joke just shows i spend too much time on here, haha!

Blitz what do you mean stop growing? He looks pretty filled out to me in fact a little too big for his structure......i never understand this mass over every thing else mentality. It looks disgusting and unhealthy to be that big lets be honest! As far as Trey he is very nice but his body looks warped. Funny thing is there is another guy his age called Ty Young and he had the same prep coach (Johnny Stewart) and he also got way too big and looks weird now even though he is very large. Its a case of getting the wrong "advices" from the wrong people.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Because con and my mrs exchange nude photos of each other (part reason for my discounted rate  i can safely say that con is like an elephant!! (not clumbsey but big c.ock and always smiling like a pedo).

So aa_sexy tells me, she wont let me see them. Says they are for her special "private time".


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i can safely say that con is like an elephant!!


I see the resemblance.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> I see the resemblance.


LMAO! No one should ever post any pictures because i know you save them all just WAITING for the chance to photoshop and post up!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

haha, he has them all organised on his desktop lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thaiman said:


> and those nipples are out of this world


 

hahaha someone had to


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> hahaha someone had to


Don't get us off topic mate we are talking about ME and how i am not as impressive as the Russian wonder boy but what is most important is that we are talking about ME!

LMAO, he does have some big ass nipples!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Don't get us off topic mate we are talking about ME and how i am not as impressive as the Russian wonder boy but what is most important is that we are talking about ME!
> 
> LMAO, he does have some big ass nipples!


youve got crackin nipples though con. much nicer than alexey bin lid


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> youve got crackin nipples though con. much nicer than alexey bin lid


You do like them a lot don't you. Yes, they are crackin' nipples.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I love you, you can see my nail varnish there, looks lovely.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I love you, you can see my nail varnish there, looks lovely.


Its the worst britney impersonation ever tbh!! lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Its the worst britney impersonation ever tbh!! lol.


it was from her rock n roll phase


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> The fact that i understood this joke just shows i spend too much time on here, haha!
> 
> Blitz what do you mean stop growing? He looks pretty filled out to me in fact a little too big for his structure......i never understand this mass over every thing else mentality. It looks disgusting and unhealthy to be that big lets be honest! As far as Trey he is very nice but his body looks warped. Funny thing is there is another guy his age called Ty Young and he had the same prep coach (Johnny Stewart) and he also got way too big and looks weird now even though he is very large. Its a case of getting the wrong "advices" from the wrong people.


You(me) just presume they want to be as big as possible, and its easy to view someone elses life I'm not taking all the risks but seen as this guy decided to get this big already it's interesting to see how big someone can get. I think this guy looks amazing personally.

I know what your saying about its not just all about mass, but thats mainly what gets the wow factor, especially from noobs :laugh:

Although, imagine a 30 inch arm, ripped aesthetically pleasing body going into olympia 2020 that would be a sight to behold!


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Although, imagine a 30 inch arm, ripped aesthetically pleasing body going into olympia 2020 that would be a sight to behold!


Dont know about 30 inch but Alexei could be in the bid for biggest (non-synthol) arms if he keeps growing them. He's sporting some monster biceps in these pictures and he should have some years of growth to go:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=14510&id=112197712132575

But if he wants to take "Best Arms Ever" from Lee Priest then he needs more muscle in his forearms - they are not proportionate. He's using straps in that vid of him pullup training. Someone should tell him to loose them - heavy pullups are great way to build up the gripping muscles.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Gotta be said. He look AWESOME in contest

Last year.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

blimey them legs are impressive.

all of him actually.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

nipples too?


----------

